# Need opinions!



## LennaG

Ok So currently Im 24 weeks pregnant.

Here is what I need opinions on:
SO I had sex with my ex boyfriend every weekend in march. We broke up the end of March. On April 2nd or 3rd I went to a party and drank a lot and ending up sleeping with a guy. I don't remember if this was April 2nd or 3rd. Anyways, on April 7th I took both clear blue and first response pregnancy tests and they were positive. The next day I went to the clinic and took their urine test which was very faint, but positive. They wouldn't do and U/S for another few weeks. I went in for the U/S on May 3rd and they put me at 7weeks+2, making my Due date around Dec 18th and conception around March 27th (used an online calculator).

A month later I went to an actual doctor for my first OB appointment. They sent me for a dating scan the same day (approx 12+ weeks) at my dating scan on June 8th, they said I was measuring 13+1, putting my Due date forward at December 13th.

I've heard mixed things about earlier U/S being more accurate, some saying the 12 week one is more accurate than the 7 week. SO IDK.

What Im trying to figure out is if I got pregnant by my Ex or the 1 night stand on April 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Kazy

If you.had a bfp on the 7th it's highly unlikely that it's from sex on the 2nd or 3rd. I think it may actually be impossible. So likely.iys your ex baby.


----------



## Take2

I agree with the above poster, I have also always been told and in my own personal experience the earlier scan is more accurate, my sister says the same and she is midwife. I would be 90% sure the baby is your ex's


----------



## LennaG

Take2 said:


> I agree with the above poster, I have also always been told and in my own personal experience the earlier scan is more accurate, my sister says the same and she is midwife. I would be 90% sure the baby is your ex's


How accurate are the early scans VS the 12 week one? My midwife is going by the 12 week scan and Due date of Dec 13th.

Im just so confused. I hope that its my exs


----------



## LennaG

Ugh this is stressing me out so much. I cant get paternity testing done either because neither guys are in my life (or the same state) anymore.
I really really really just hope its NOT the guy from April.
Just not sure how accurate the conception dates from the two due dates (Dec 18th, Dec 13th) would be. I hear all different things. Also doesn't help that I don't remember when my LMP was for march.


----------



## Take2

By my calculations you would have conceived in March if you go by either of the scan dates so that makes it definitely your ex's does it not?


----------



## LennaG

Take2 said:


> By my calculations you would have conceived in March if you go by either of the scan dates so that makes it definitely your ex's does it not?


Likely yes, but the fact that I don't remember my LMP makes me worried. And the fact that U/S aren't always correct.


----------



## Take2

The ultrasound dates would be far more accurate then your LMP so don't even worry about that, it's probably a good thing cause that would just make u even more confused! I think u can pretty safely assume it's your ex's but the only way to know for certain is to request a DNA test


----------



## froggyfrog

It's really doubtful that you would have gotten a positive 5 days after conception. It takes that long just for the fertilized egg to travel through the tube to the uterus. I would say without a doubt that it's your exs.


----------



## SuchAHotMom2b

I would say its your exes based on the info listed, but you need a DNA to be sure!


----------



## LennaG

Even tho I took first respone and clear blue approx 5-6 days after? And then the next day got VERY faint at the urine test at clinic.


----------



## kksy9b

it is highly unlikely it was from the other guy. It takes a minimum of 6 days for an egg to travel down your tubes and implant. Then you need time to build HCG into your system to reach a level high enough to be picked up on an HPT. Most people will not see positives until 10-12 days past ovulation. There are some that see lines earlier but the earliest I've ever seen is 8 days past ovulation. The fact you had a positive 5-6 days after DTD with the other guy means it is EXTREMELY unlikely he is the father because of the timing. Like a pp said though, the only way to know 100% is a DNA test. But i would say you are in the clear and the father is your ex


----------



## LennaG

And What about the U/S due dates of Dec 18th and Dec 13th? Does that factor anything with conception?


----------



## LennaG

I mean what are the chances it's the guys from April? Should I be worried?


----------



## Kazy

If your due date is Dec 13 count back to week 2. That is around when you conceived. I believe that puts you mid to end of march. As others have said there is no way to tell for sure only speculate. But you have good reason the believe it's your exes. But no other way to find out other than dna test for sure


----------



## skyesmom

stop worrying, december 18th or 13h makes no difference, it can't be the guy from April. you were already pregnant when you slept with him.


----------



## kksy9b

It actually makes it more definitive that the father is the ex. If your original due date was the 18th, your conception date is March 23rd to March 31st. Your due date being the 13th puts your conception date as March 18th - March 23rd. Either way, the other guy can't be the father. But if you are still concerned, i would track one of them down after baby is born for a DNA test.

https://www.baby2see.com/conception_calculator.html#ConceptionCalculator


----------



## LennaG

So NOT looking at when I got the positive test, just looking at the U/S dates and due dates, would it still be obviously my exs?


----------



## Tropiclands

It does seem like that is what you are being told.


----------



## LennaG

So confused


----------



## LennaG

skyesmom said:


> stop worrying, december 18th or 13h makes no difference, it can't be the guy from April. you were already pregnant when you slept with him.

Are you sure? Could both the U/S dates be wrong? Which one would be more accurate? The 7 week one or the 12+ week dating scan? I am so confused and this is stressing me out so much this whole pregnancy.


----------



## Kazy

I'm pretty sure we can't give you any more assurance. There's unfortunately nothing more you can tell based on your circumstances.


----------



## froggyfrog

You really need to stop stressing out, it is not good to be so stressed during your pregnancy. You have had a lot of women who are really quite intelligent when it comes to reproduction, because we have all been at this for awhile, tell you that it is not possible that it is the guy from April. Even with your scan dates it the guy from march. Your scan dates put conception around mid March, and they will not be off so much that it changes the guy who you conceived with. Those dates aren't off but by a few days. It is not possible that you got a positive test 5 days after you had sex. The embryo wouldn't have even implanted into your uterus at that point. And the hcg doesn't start to produce until the embryo is implanted, but it takes around 2 or 3 days for it to even be enough hcg to show up on a test. It doesn't matter that it was faint at the Dr because anything can affect how dark the line is, like how many times you peed before the test, and how much you had to drink. With everyone telling you the same thing in think you should just rest assured that it's the guy from march. Once the baby comes it won't matter anyway, you will love him or her regardless of who the father is. And if you still question at that point, do a DNA test.


----------



## Mannie89

froggyfrog said:


> You really need to stop stressing out, it is not good to be so stressed during your pregnancy. You have had a lot of women who are really quite intelligent when it comes to reproduction, because we have all been at this for awhile, tell you that it is not possible that it is the guy from April. Even with your scan dates it the guy from march. Your scan dates put conception around mid March, and they will not be off so much that it changes the guy who you conceived with. Those dates aren't off but by a few days. It is not possible that you got a positive test 5 days after you had sex. The embryo wouldn't have even implanted into your uterus at that point. And the hcg doesn't start to produce until the embryo is implanted, but it takes around 2 or 3 days for it to even be enough hcg to show up on a test. It doesn't matter that it was faint at the Dr because anything can affect how dark the line is, like how many times you peed before the test, and how much you had to drink. With everyone telling you the same thing in think you should just rest assured that it's the guy from march. Once the baby comes it won't matter anyway, you will love him or her regardless of who the father is. And if you still question at that point, do a DNA test.

This!


----------



## kksy9b

^wss

there isn't much anyone else can tell you with your dates. the baby is absolutely the ex's and not the guy from april. the only way to know for sure is with a dna test.


----------



## Tropiclands

Maybe you should focus on your other thread since you know who the father is. This certainly won't help with your depression.


----------



## LennaG

The unknown just stresses me out. I'm someone who likes to know things ahead of time. Not be surprised. DNA testing isn't an option for me either.


----------



## Tropiclands

Well you don't like the uncertainty and can't accept the options offered either. You need to be content somehow.


----------



## Walbra

It could be your ex's baby.


----------



## Forrincell

It could be your ex's baby.


----------

